# Blindfold Notation



## Franklin (Dec 25, 2016)

What Blindfold notation do you guys use? (which stickers do you assign what letter) Which one is the best or does it not really matter? I'm thinking about learning this one


----------



## Cale S (Dec 25, 2016)

It doesn't really matter what you use 

Mine is slightly different from what most people do: For each face I go in the order you read text, so corners go top-left, top-right, bottom-left, bottom-right, and edges go top, left, right, bottom. My face order is ULFRBD, and I replace X with W.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 25, 2016)

I'd recommend Speffz because a lot of people use it 
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Speffz

but as Cale said it doesn't really affect your memo


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 25, 2016)

I go in an anti-clockwise direction and the first 4 letters top side next 4 left, next front, right, bottom, back, corners are on the right of the edges. Y replaces X


----------



## Berd (Dec 25, 2016)

I use pure speffz, however I replace X with Y.


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Dec 26, 2016)

speffz is a good letter scheme if you want to share reconstruction solves with other people, but any memo is fine as long as you know which sticker is which letter


----------



## Franklin (Dec 26, 2016)

thank you for your input, I will be learning Speffz.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 26, 2016)

Learn what ever makes sense to you. Speffz is a fine and good place to start, but if something makes more sense to you, don't hesitate to deviate from Speffz.


----------



## leeo (Jan 20, 2017)

Franklin said:


> What Blindfold notation do you guys use? (which stickers do you assign what letter) Which one is the best or does it not really matter? I'm thinking about learning this one


I am designing a program to give BLD letter-system readings for practice -- however this requires unambiguously specifying a letter system. Here's what I came up with. Singmaster is on the left and the corresponging letter assignments on the right of each "="

```
ULB=AQN UBR=BMJ URF=CIF UFL=DER
FRD=GLV FDL=HUT RBD=KPW BLD=OSX

UB=AM UR=BI UF=CE UL=DQ FR=FL FD=GU
FL=HR RB=JP RD=KV BL=NT BD=OW LD=SX
```
it is also necessary to describe the reading orientation apart (here Yellow Up Orange Front) from the WCF scrambling orientation (White Up Green Front)

```
@UF=DL
```


----------

